# taurus tracker 627 sights



## pathasst (Mar 2, 2012)

I am sure this has been posted before but so far I have been unable to find anything. I have a Taurus 627ti 4". I love the gun but was wanting to replace the front blade sight. Its a pinned in blade so should be replaceable if I could find something. Also its about 1/8" too tall to fit in a Fobus holster, so if no sight options is there a holster that would fit better? I can always get a leather holster and make it stretch to fit. I was just hoping someone knew of better options. Trying to post pics but its not cooperating I will keep trying. Thank you!


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

to post pics

Reading and Posting Messages


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My first suggestion would be to throw away that Fobus holster.

Now, please reassure me that the fact that the front sight blade is too tall to fit the Fobus holster is not the only reason for replacing it.

You do know, I hope, that if you replace the front sight blade with a shorter one, _your pistol will shoot much higher than it does now_. Is this what you want it to do?


----------

